# Never ending grooming !



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I've just bitten the bullet & had a go at grooming Dexter. I went for the curved scissors option & it looks quite successful. I still need to do a bit more work on his face, trim his front feet & shave 'down below' but for a first go & only an hour - not too bad ! 

But my question is, I can see little long hairs still sticking out so will I be forever snipping at stray ends ? I am a real perfectionist & I'm worried I'll just snip snip till he is bald !!




Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

My view of grooming a Cockapoo kind of goes along with the scruffy look  That way I don't have to worry too much about sticky out bits as it is all part of the character!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm definitely not as fussy as I used to be..as long a I have got a vaguely ,scruffy looking cockapoo I am happy enough...give it a couple of days and it all starts to blend in anyway


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lisa, when I first started home grooming I worried about the stray ones as well but after a while I just stopped as you'd be chopping away constantly. I prefer the scruffy look over the pristine, fluffy look any way. Well done for giving it go!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol unless yoir grooming to compitition standered yoi will always see bits that you missed and even then, the dogz coat changes evey day. 

some bits of him will naturaly flick out no matter how short you go. 

even at work ( i work at a kennel) we will get dogs in that get groomed and look perfect after their bath and cut. but as soon as you go a walk. the win or rain or even the dog shaking flicks out the coat loot un even im plases. 

to onoy way to keep the perfict look is to not let him move, which is imposiible. 

i am very critical of the hair cuts i give my girls. and my mum is sick of hearing me point out all the wee bits i knowtis aafter a day or two, sometimes just later on that day. 

so youl never get it perfict just learn to ignore it lol.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck Lisa, I would love to see recent pictures of Dexter, unless you have postede some that I have missed? you could do some before and after ones maybe.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I will try & remember. School summer holidays mean I seem to spend all day clearing up after the little monkeys 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Just realised I can add photos by phone - first one is a recent full fluff picture then a groomed couple (but note I haven't finished face yet)





















Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

He is soooooooooooooo lovely. He looks like a real teddy bear.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good job Lisa. Definitely the scruffy look, think it saves your sanity. I did laugh at the thought of you snipping away until you have a bald dog 

I gave Millie a really good groom on Sunday and still didn't quite do it all. I left the fur around the pads and the underbelly. I'll save them for when I'm just doing a general brush/comb through as even then the scissors always come out.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Lisa I'm really impressed! Dexter looks gorgeous, well done.
Milo needs to have his first groom, might have a go myself. How much did you take off Dexter and did you only use scissors?

Val


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I took off only about 2cm generally but probably more on the legs as the fur was long. I have finished him off tonight & tried to get a picture. I tidied his ears a bit more & his head. Not been brave enough to get the clippers out yet - it was all by curved scissors.

I think it's a learning curve. Next time I'll have more idea of what certain bits need.









Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Dexter looks gorgeous, well done grooming him yourself. I use curved scissors too and also find thinning scissors useful on their heads.

Sue x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well done Lisa! 

You'll find you grow more and more in confidence each time you do it. Definitely worth trying clippers with a long guard attachment so you can't go too short. It will save you time. I use clippers on Obi's body and scissor his legs and face.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I have nt read this thread but just thought this might be appropriate here ....... I thought Mables muzzle looked a bit thick yesterday, you have to follow her round to groom, a little here a little there, she hates a bath etc, so got out the thinning scissors, but realised after the snip that I "d picked up the wrong ones and used proper scissors ....loops


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi 
your pics look great and so proffesional ,i am thinking of doing m 2 myself what thinning scissors and curved scissors and even clippers do you all reccomend
lynda x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pictures, you did a good job Dexter looks great.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i have cut murphy myself with scissors too, and i know what you mean about "sticky out bits" , you just keep looking and seeing more and more! what was the advantage of using curved scissors? murphy came second last week at a dog show, for best cross breed, so he cant look that bad!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

There was a great you tube video on here with a 'poo bring trimmed with curved scissors so that is why I bought them. They seem to allow you to follow the body line easily. 

To the lady who asked about where to get them - I bought my scissors from Christies Direct online. They were about £25. Can't think which make but they certainly aren't a 'premium' brand and they are extremely sharp (I keep plasters near now when I use them !)


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Dexter looks fabulous! It is quite daunting when you first start cutting but you soon get into it! My problem is stopping!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

Sezra said:


> Dexter looks fabulous! It is quite daunting when you first start cutting but you soon get into it! My problem is stopping!


yes that is my problem too! i was going to have murphy professionally clipped once, so i can take a photo and refer to that when i next clip him, but i now feel i can do it myself quite well, i will take photos of "before and after" next time to see what you all think!


----------

